# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  ddddd

## Alex77

Hallo, ich bin eigentlich Windsurfer, mchte mich aber auch mal ohne segel in die fluten strzen. Also, kennt einer ein NCS Soft Longboard???Taugt es was fr einen Absoluten Anfnger in der Welle, 72kg.???Bitte schnell antworten.
Besten dank im voraus
Gru Alex

----------


## Redaktion

Du meinst sicher NSP? Check mal die Companies unter www.wellenreiten-lernen.de - dort ist die Firma eingetragen (direkt: www.newsurfproject.de ). Auf der Wellenreit-Website findest du auch viele Tipps fr Einsteiger.
Gre
Jrgen/Red.

----------


## Kitesurfer-Versger

Hi Alex,
ich kenne das Board zwar nicht, aber Longboards sind ja generell gut fr Anfnger und kleine Wellen (wenn du an Nord- und Ostsee surfst) und wenn du einigermaen Windsurfen kannst, auch richtig mit Fusteuerung, dann drfte das eigentlich kein Problem sein...

Steffen

----------


## Alex77

ich habe das logo gesehen und es steht wirklich NCS Surfboards drauf!mit flexifinnen und eben soft!!!keiner ne ahnung?danke fr die vorherigen tipps
Alex

----------

